# Question for everyone about corydoras



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

what is your favorite corydoras species? Just wondering that is all


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I can't resist the character of a school of old bronze corydoras, the young ones are cute but the mature ones have the look I like.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Never met a cory I didn't like They all have somewhat different behaviours, but they're all delightful. My favorite, though, are C. paleatus, the peppered corydoras. They're active in all levels of the aquarium, hardy and fun to watch as they browse floating plants for nibblets.


----------



## Pamelajo (Feb 9, 2011)

I can't pick just one! I do prefer the dwarf species.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Corydoras Hastatus is my fav~ Charles please get on it!!!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

My favourites are c. julii (first one I ever got) and c. pygmaeus (dwarf). When julii corydoras get big, they just stare at you balefully from the gravel but pygmy corydoras like to hang around with their buddies at all levels of the tank. I also like panda corydoras for their playfulness.

Corydoras are sensitive to water quality (like nitrates) and to sharp gravel or rocks. They do best in well established tanks and with rounded gravel or sand, in my experience. Definitely not a lot of lava rock or anything, because of their barbels!


----------



## Niffarious (Oct 2, 2011)

My favourites are two species of 'dwarf' cory - Corydoras hastatus and Corydoras pygmaeus. They will school at all levels of the tank and are quite active. They look spectacular in a planted tank.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

The problem getting Hastatus, is that they are mis labeled by the South American exporters. The fish they label as Hastatus are actually pygmaeus. Sometimes hasbrosus.

Steve


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

My first corydoras were pandas and they still are my favourites. They are playful and a bit harder to keep. Love to build on my existing colony. Pygmaeus are my second on the list. I would love to source out some Adolfoi Corydoras in the future.

To help differential between the popular dwarf corydoras.

*Corydora Hastatus*









*Corydora Pygmaeus*









*Corydora Habrosus*









Source: 
Corydoras Habrosus - AquaticQuotient.com Photo Gallery
Dwarf Corydoras Care And Profile - Corydoras Pygmaeus
Coridora Anã - Corydoras hastatus • Aquaflux Aquarismo & Aquapaisagismo, 3 anos divulgando o aquarismo de forma séria e responsável! •

Corydora t-shirts????
http://www.zazzle.ca/corydoras+tshirts


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Sterbai. Just picked up a family group (breeding pair & 2 sons) from Greg & love them. Thanks Greg.


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

My favourite is my Pandadolfoi, a hybrid that came to this world born to a panda mother and an adolfoi father. Other than this, I love burgesse and adolfoi corys.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

See, that's the problem with wha'chur fav questions - I always forget something. Any of the dwarfs are groovy, I especialy like habrosus.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Corydoras adolfoi, hands down, with C. sterbai a close second.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Got my hands on some Adolfoi today. It is rare to find them in an LFS. Looking forward to breeding them when they mature.


----------



## Niffarious (Oct 2, 2011)

rescuepenguin said:


> The problem getting Hastatus, is that they are mis labeled by the South American exporters. The fish they label as Hastatus are actually pygmaeus. Sometimes hasbrosus.
> 
> Steve


When I was working for a store in Edmonton, my manager was able to get in all three for a brief period. Afterwards mostly habrosus and pygmaeus. I wish I knew what supplier she was using - she used to be able to get in quite an assortment of very unusual fish (including darters, which I still have trouble finding and miss horribly). To this day I rarely see a place that has such unique stock.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

rescuepenguin said:


> Got my hands on some Adolfoi today. It is rare to find them in an LFS. Looking forward to breeding them when they mature.


WHAT????? WHERE??? HOW???? O.O Oh and how much?? I've looked everywhere for those buggers, and I couldn't find any if my life depended on it. Are there any left? If not, I call dibs on the fry...


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Last week PJ's had 1 individual about $25.99 roughly. I got them from Kramer's in Guidford mall $15 each or 2 for $25.99 (If I remember correctly) They should have 10 to 20 left.

Steve



BelieveInBlue said:


> WHAT????? WHERE??? HOW???? O.O Oh and how much?? I've looked everywhere for those buggers, and I couldn't find any if my life depended on it. Are there any left? If not, I call dibs on the fry...


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got a waiting list for my Hastatus when I finally get those breeding. If I have my way, i'll have a lot of Xingu's soon too.



Niffarious said:


> When I was working for a store in Edmonton, my manager was able to get in all three for a brief period. Afterwards mostly habrosus and pygmaeus. I wish I knew what supplier she was using - she used to be able to get in quite an assortment of very unusual fish (including darters, which I still have trouble finding and miss horribly). To this day I rarely see a place that has such unique stock.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I like Bronze Corys. Boring, I know, but indestructable. However, I did see some Emeralds in a pet shop and really liked them. Next time I have room for 6, they are my choice.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> I like Bronze Corys. Boring, I know, but indestructable. However, I did see some Emeralds in a pet shop and really liked them. Next time I have room for 6, they are my choice.


the bronze are great, only boring if by _boring_ you mean _commonly available._ I've got a trio in with my peppereds and quite enjoy them


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

rescuepenguin said:


> Last week PJ's had 1 individual about $25.99 roughly. I got them from Kramer's in Guidford mall $15 each or 2 for $25.99 (If I remember correctly) They should have 10 to 20 left.
> 
> Steve


Argh so far away... >.< But at that price... O.O so tempting...


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> the bronze are great, only boring if by _boring_ you mean _commonly available._ I've got a trio in with my peppereds and quite enjoy them


 Yes, that is what I meant. I love watching mine jostle with the african frogs for frozen blood worms.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I love Corydoras! Encyclopedia

I have found this site to be pretty good for identifying cory's, just too bad it's mostly in a different language


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Not that far away. Surrey to Richmond is my daily commute. Weigh that against your desire to have them.

Steve



BelieveInBlue said:


> Argh so far away... >.< But at that price... O.O so tempting...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Used to have some long-finned bronze cories from a breeder on the Island. My ideal cory would be long-finned Sterbai


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

*cory*

ive got 6 wild metae 6wild pepper and 6 wild green great colors on all of them love them all saw my metae ones doing a courting dance and making passes on the glass but didnt see any eggs yet, or they got eaten


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

rescuepenguin said:


> Not that far away. Surrey to Richmond is my daily commute. Weigh that against your desire to have them.
> 
> Steve


It's pretty far away when you're 17, can't drive by yourself, and have to bus. I'd rather just pay someone to deliver them to me... Hint hint? ?


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

You and i the same, noticed the behaviour the other day as well.So i decided to drop the temperature down a few degrees down ,feed live food and bamn they are doing the dance again.Saw the discus picking away at the left side of the aquarium all day and looks like nothing made it.

Hard to choose a favourite,all of them are unique and different in their own ways.



FishFreaks said:


> ive got 6 wild metae 6wild pepper and 6 wild green great colors on all of them love them all saw my metae ones doing a courting dance and making passes on the glass but didnt see any eggs yet, or they got eaten


----------

